# Emirates Offer



## ashnish (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello All

I have received an offer at Emirates Airlines EK05 position Travel Consultant at Dnata. Salary is 4000AED with Emirates accommodation and transport.

Is this a good offer? Is there enough to save some money to send to my home country in Mauritius as well?

Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No idea what the cost of living is in your country but for Western countries it is extremely low. Saying that there are plenty of people living with that salary and still sending money home. If you eat cheap food, don't go out much/at all you will save but if you plan on enjoying Dubai you won't go far with 4000 a month.


----------



## globalpro (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your new job. I am just beginning to submit for jobs with Dnata and have a few questions regarding how long and the type of recruiting process that you went through. First, how long did it take from the time you submitted your application, to the time you were offered the job? Also how many interviews did you have and how many people did you have to interview with each time? Was it a structured interview, or presentation etc.? What process did you go through? Would like to keep in touch as I am very interested in how you perceive the company once you're on the job. Thank you in advance for any information on this.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/115361-need-info-emirates-dnata-jobs.html


----------



## ashnish (Apr 24, 2013)

i applied last year around sep/oct when suddenly i received an email in march that i have been shortlisted for an interview. first day is as usual, but with less people than for cabin crew recruitment since only shortlisted people were called. There was around 200 people i think. First day is the normal presentation day for emirates, then in the afternoon everyone took a written test. Only successful candidates were called the next day for final interview. They ask a lot about your CV and want details on every point. Then there was been a skype interview which lasted around 10-15 minutes where they will ask about technical questions...well since i was shortlisted and expected day to start it has been around 6-7 weeks


----------



## Totalloss (Feb 25, 2013)

As Moe78 rightly said,

It all depends on your style of living and how much you spend. If you intend of not spending much for clothes and other stuff then I guess you should do fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

ashnish said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have received an offer at Emirates Airlines EK05 position Travel Consultant at Dnata. Salary is 4000AED with Emirates accommodation and transport.
> 
> ...


As you have accommodation and transport paid you could live from your salary (and since it is Emirates, you should have a good health insurance too). But It is not a kings live; still you can enjoy. Many people with a higher salary probably would save less than you would do, because they have to pay accommodation and transport themselves; expensive!...... that this is in your offer, is a great benefit.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Lets be honest, 4000AED is not a lot to live on in a month, if you mean 4000AED a week that would be more like it??

Craig


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

FlexRay said:


> Lets be honest, 4000AED is not a lot to live on in a month, if you mean 4000AED a week that would be more like it??
> 
> Craig


You have no idea how many people live on half of this. 4K is definitely not a lot at all, but with the major expenses paid (housing/transport), many _can_ make a living on that, and at the same time save a bit. And, depending where you come from, the 4K maybe a substantial amount

Unfortunately, a package of 20kaed is not accessible for everyone.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

FlexRay said:


> Lets be honest, 4000AED is not a lot to live on in a month, if you mean 4000AED a week that would be more like it??
> 
> Craig


you are aware that construction labourers are on AED 750 / MONTH?
There is a huge percentage of the workforce in Dubai earning between 750 aed and 5,000 aed.
scary but true.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

ashnish said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have received an offer at Emirates Airlines EK05 position Travel Consultant at Dnata. Salary is 4000AED with Emirates accommodation and transport.
> 
> ...


It all depends on your lifestyle.
I wouldn't recommend moving to Dubai for that salary, but if you are already here, and aware of the cost of living in Dubai I would accept the offer.
Fair enough, Emirates is one of the few companies where you will have a "stable" contract (not depending on moody managers) and travel benefits which are, end of the day, the reason why 80% of employees are working in there.


----------

